# Please help me to replace fuses in stove



## Forward (Jul 15, 2005)

I know that sounds simple, but for me, no.

I have an old Admiral range - bought used. 

Problem, a fuse went
BIGGER problem, a friend took her wisdom to town and took out all of the fuses to clean the thing they sit in, and now I have no idea what fuse goes where!

I tried so many appliance forums today but I swear that I do not have a model number nor wiring diagram on this beast and every single one needs a model number to go forward. There is not a clue on the entire thing and believe me I have checked everywhere! I really have ventured into crannies where no human should go and there is not one identifiable mark on this thing other than the name Admiral. I know who owns Admiral (MayTag) but they were of zero help!! I don't have any money to call in a repair guy for this.

MY QUESTION
Is there a "generic} pattern for the order of the fuses
I have seven holes to fill

Any help?

thanks
Beth


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Put a penny in each fuse slot! 

I think you need to find some reference for the stove.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Are all of the fuses rated for the same Amperage? if so plug them all in.
If not, is there one fuse for each burner? larger burners will take the higher Amp rated fuses, you can plug one in at a time to figure out which fuse works each burner. (use the highest rated one for this test as the oven will probably burn out a smaller fuse)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

And remember that fuses seldom "blow" without reason.

If the fault that blew the fuse still exists, the replaced fuse will also blow.

Typically all fuses are a similar rating (amps) in a cooker, if that is the case you have no problems?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I am confused about fuses in an electric range, I never heard of such things so did a google search on electric range parts and can find no useful information on "fuses".
but:
To determine which fuse feeds which element-unplug the range then use a simple battery operated continuity tester (bulb lights when juice gets to the other wire end.)
Granted this won't show what size fuse feeds each one, but logic says the largest feeds the oven, then size others by the size of the burner.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

It's easy enough to find out what fuse is for what function. Just put one in at a time and then turn stuff on and off until something goes on. badda bing... badda boom......... solved.


----------



## Forward (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies
Guyzer I will try the process of elimination thing ... 
Who's Me I have 20, 25 and 30 stamped on the fuses and too many of each out of their packages so a count doesn't help and I am sure one or two 30's are for the oven
So a deep breath and off I go I guess

kiwiguy I am not sure why it burned out but it was the one that ran the oven light (other parts of stove I dunno). I will unplug it and take a look at the light socket.

Knotbored these fuses screw in the top of my electric range under a cover above the dials
they are P type, screw in catridges. Every stove I have owned has had them, but unlike this stove, there was always a diagram pasted on the back of the cover.

JohnWill lol I have done that in my past with a house box! Bad bad bad advice I took them and bad bad bad bad thing to do. Lucky I didn't burn my house down. I know you were kidding 

Again, many many thanks for your replies
Beth


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

We have had to replace the fuse for our oven a couple of different times, after bad electrical storm here in Nebraska. I would suggest you go to the admiral web site and see if you might be able to find a diagram there. The model # Serial number should be somewhere around or on the door to the oven.
Good luck.
vicks


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

just how old is this beast??

how about some pictures of the unit itself and the fuse holders??


----------



## Forward (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi again
I swear there is not a diagram, model number or any other marking on this stove.
I have truly gone over it with a fine tooth comb - am quite ashamed to say that I didn't realize how many dustballs and webby things can accumulate under the darned thing in one year (I had put down an area rug and didn't move it out for a good cleaning until this fuse thing)

The stove is old, perhaps 15+ years. It was purchased at a second hand store.

I do have a digital camera I have never used. I will take pictures today  of course after I do a bit more polishing  

back soon
Beth


----------

